# What is the best electrical Protection



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

I realize that they make a plow spific grease that is a red/brown goop. I went to my local auto parts store and they recomended diealect grease is this the same it seems to work. I havent road tested it yet but all the power is working!Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I just use the semi-clear dialectric grease. Use it liberally on your main plow hook up plugs.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

We just pack it full of wheel bearing grease and plug it in. Works great.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

oh I filled this piss out of every connection with the semi clear stuff its a pressurized can


----------



## CMartin (Aug 15, 2011)

Trying anti-sieze any one else had any luck using it?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I would stay with dielectric grease. Clean the plug / connections each time and apply liberally.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I have had good luck with Fluid Film.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

RAZOR;1411549 said:


> I have had good luck with Fluid Film.


Me too and it seems to clean the connectors every time too. I was using the same semi clear dielectric grease and tried the fluid film cause I ran out. It works great. last year I sprayed them once and it lasted all winter.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

CMartin;1411267 said:


> Trying anti-sieze any one else had any luck using it?


  NO not for electrical....antiseeze contains metal,,,,,,unless you wanna trace wiring shorts all day,,stick with die electric grease. Thumbs Up


----------



## clinicalenginee (Dec 23, 2009)

Truck-lite has the brown/yellowish stuff in a 8oz putty can. I figured atleast the packaging would hold up instead of getting crushed or sliced open and spilling everywhere. 
I've also heard of people using vasoline to coat connections on the jetski forums.

http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...10001&storeId=10001&productId=23656&langId=-1


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just cked at the shop,,,we use permatex.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

dieselss;1411848 said:


> Just cked at the shop,,,we use permatex.


Same here...Permatex


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

die electric grease is the only product that I would trust and use. It is made specifically for electrical connections. It does not attack or break down rubber or plastic or degrade them in any way. The grease itself does not break down very quickly and separate. When I was in the Army, we used it on all types of radio antenna connections also and it worked well. It is called "die" electric because it has properties that do not conduct electricity. I am sure that Vaseline and other similar type jellys/grease may be the same, but..........


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

We use die electric grease on all of our plow connections. twice a year, once at the beginning and once at the end of the season. Never had a problem. I have recently sprayed my battery terminals with Fluid Film..... Seems to be working well! Kinda scary at first as after i cleaned the terminals and sprayed them, I could hear the fluid film doing its work!


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1412886 said:


> I have recently sprayed my battery terminals with Fluid Film..... Seems to be working well! Kinda scary at first as after i cleaned the terminals and sprayed them, I could hear the fluid film doing its work!


Just curious, but what kind of noise did it make? And my next question is "Why?" did it make noise?, LOl You would think it would just get sprayed on and that would be it? I have never heard any other substance make any kind of noise at all when you spray it on something unless it (the object) was hot? It must have been some kind of chemical reaction, and lets hope it was a good one?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

superdog1;1413160 said:


> Just curious, but what kind of noise did it make? And my next question is "Why?" did it make noise?, LOl You would think it would just get sprayed on and that would be it? I have never heard any other substance make any kind of noise at all when you spray it on something unless it (the object) was hot? It must have been some kind of chemical reaction, and lets hope it was a good one?


It sounds something like ''BAAHHHHH'',probably from the sheep spirits who are pissed off after losing their coat just so we can benefit from it's many uses.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

If you have ever used FIluid Film It lets you Know when its eating rust very impressive stuff ! almost like putting a pennie in Coke!


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

In the past I would have trouble with my trailer connector getting corrosion on it. Now I give it a shot of Fluid Film twice a year and have never had a problem with again. On my tractors the wiring for the lights are not made with weather tight connectors so even with a brand new tractor a few months later the wires were getting corrosion where they join. Now I take apart and spray some FF on every exposed connection and have never had any more issues. The stuff works great.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Fluid Film


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Fluid film. I use it on everything except toast. Lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Even eggs? Yuck


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I use FF too. I use dielectric grease on a lot of wire connections, especially crimp connectors. But on the plow connector plugs, the grease can keep them from pushing all the way in. It's ok if you can brush it on.
Fluid film is the best stuff for battery terminals I have ever seen. Pretty good for basting turkey, I'll have to try it on toast.


----------



## donleybrent (Oct 1, 2010)

Fluid Film is the only stuff in our shop or all our equipment anymore. We love it.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys! If anyone would like a big 9" sticker (now with UV protection), just PM me your name and address. Only stipulation is I want to see a pic of it on your equipment!


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

FLUID FILM. I spray this stuff on everything. i put it on the frame of my truck to keep from rusting. I work on a farm and we spray it on all the farm equipment chains anything starting to rust connections. I love it on my toast most of all lol


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

<Benchmark>;1429299 said:


> FLUID FILM. I spray this stuff on everything. i put it on the frame of my truck to keep from rusting. I work on a farm and we spray it on all the farm equipment chains anything starting to rust connections. I love it on my toast most of all lol


CAUTION: Using Fluid Film on your toast could make your mouth taste like sheep scrotum, lead people to swiftly flee at first conversation, provide uncomfortable gaseous distress, or perhaps even lead to hair growth on your tongue.

I don't really know. I haven't tried it. All I know is it's NOT recommended. :waving:


----------



## Krrz350 (Nov 9, 2011)

Canplow;1410300 said:


> oh I filled this piss out of every connection with the semi clear stuff its a pressurized can


CRC technician grade? Tell me this happened to someone else..........

First time using it, holding the trigger.... nothing..... keep holding..... nothing. Than it finally starts coming out......... and a friggin' bunch of air comes out & it makes a sound EXACTLY like something shorting out! Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I have an old can of an electrical grease my dad gave me years ago from when he worked for the phone company. It has the Ma bell logo on it. It comes out of the can in strands or ribbons & will stand on end of a screw driver. I put it on battery posts, starter connections & anything that is not a plug in. It will last for a few years easily. I really don't like dielectric in the plugs because it never seems to make it to the base of the pins & makes it harder to squeeze the plug tight. After I'm done this season, I'm going to clean out all of my plug connections & try Fluid film on them instead.


----------



## <Benchmark> (Jan 22, 2012)

Dano50;1429746 said:


> CAUTION: Using Fluid Film on your toast could make your mouth taste like sheep scrotum, lead people to swiftly flee at first conversation, provide uncomfortable gaseous distress, or perhaps even lead to hair growth on your tongue.
> 
> I don't really know. I haven't tried it. All I know is it's NOT recommended. :waving:


It actually is great keeps my teeth White!!! lol but hey think i could get one of them big fluid film sticker!!! i tell everyone bout fluid film great stuff


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

<Benchmark>;1430783 said:


> It actually is great keeps my teeth White!!! lol but hey think i could get one of them big fluid film sticker!!! i tell everyone bout fluid film great stuff


Just send me a PM with your contact info for the sticker. I'd love to get a pic of it on your equipment!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

superdog1;1412824 said:


> die electric grease is the only product that I would trust and use. It is made specifically for electrical connections. It does not attack or break down rubber or plastic or degrade them in any way. The grease itself does not break down very quickly and separate. When I was in the Army, we used it on all types of radio antenna connections also and it worked well. It is called "die" electric because it has properties that do not conduct electricity. I am sure that Vaseline and other similar type jellys/grease may be the same, but..........


As he said and use it liberally. I got a great deal on ebay.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

are there any fluid film reps in canada that can send out any samples or stickers?


----------

